# Overkiller EVGA SR3 Motherboard



## rakesh_sharma23 (Oct 22, 2011)

*EVGA SR3 Super Record 3 Motherboard *


*img153.imageshack.us/img153/1797/96aj.jpg

Now this is called a Overkiller Motherborad... Always dreamed to have a SR2..but lets see if i can save money for this.

what do you think about it?

Source : EVGA SR3 Super Record 3 Motherboard Pictured | techPowerUp


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 22, 2011)

Pure awesomeness! With this eVGA is sure to dominate all other companies in enthusiast boards.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 22, 2011)

It can incorporate two sandybridge-E cpu's. We've seen this before in the skulltrail platform.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 3, 2011)

This is.............. I don't have a word

In what Cabby it will fit?
What the power requirement?
Is it something crossfire or SLI of CPU...


And yes this is Totally Overkill......


----------



## d3p (Nov 3, 2011)

this is a killer board btw for sure..............
*
@Sumesara: *Its EATX [Extended ATX]. So Cabinets like HAF X, Corsair Obsidian 800d or Silverstone Raven can fit such mobo inside.

AFAIK this is a dual CPU board & its not called as SLI or CF, but it is generally used for Workstation/ Enthusiast Builds or similar.

Wattage i think will be depending on the individual components power consumption like Processor + no of RAMs + HDD+ GPU+Optical Drives + Extra Peripheral that draw current from the PSU.

But if i'm not wrong this is for Sandy Bridge-EP Xeon processors i.e LGA2011.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 3, 2011)

Add NZXT Phantom in the list of cabinets. It is a good vfm cabinet & popular too.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 3, 2011)

Is this thing for real?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 4, 2011)

^^ Expect the price to be unreal


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2011)

sumesara said:


> This is.............. I don't have a word
> 
> In what Cabby it will fit?
> What the power requirement?
> ...



Depends on the size of the mobo as for now its classified I guess. Haf X can fit SR2 for sure not sure about this one. I saw a cabby which supports this mobo will give link to that when I come on any PC.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 5, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Add NZXT Phantom in the list of cabinets. It is a good vfm cabinet & popular too.



Someone going for an E-ATX mobo should get a solid & spacious cabby like HAF X/800D...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 5, 2011)

this mobo is POS. Anyone would know that a true 2CPU server board will kick this board in the ****s.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2011)

As I promised this is the cabinet that officially supports this mobo.

Xigmatek


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 6, 2011)

^^ Sorry but its giving 404 error.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 6, 2011)

XIGMATEK

you're welcome.


----------

